#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Second love...

## michael38

Welke leuke dame heeft zin in avontuur en doorbreekt met mij samen de sleur...getrouwd/relatie/single maakt niks uit.. zelf ben ik gebonden...39, Nederlands, blauwe ogen, sportief, 1.79 lang en zin om wellicht met jou leuke/spannende/lekkere dingen te ondernemen...pm mij snel xxx

----------

